# Married couple taxed as individuals?



## manxman (Feb 14, 2008)

On the net there are Tax sites that show that an individual can bring up to 19 500 Euros into Cyprus each year as income before starting to pay tax. Can a retired married couple be then taxed as individuals and bring in 39 000 Euros before taxation starts? And are there any "hidden" taxes such as Defence Tax, Council (Poll) Tax on an amount like that?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you are retired and receiving a pension from abroad you are taxed at 5% on the pension. You will also have transfer charges every time the money comes from abroad.

We pay defence tax once a year based on the money going through our bank account and we also pay rates on our property. I am not aware of a poll tax, as such.

I don't know about whether you are taxed as individuals or a couple. Didn't think to research that!


----------

